# Warning - Heads up on PHILIPS MR16 LED's



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I like em !


----------



## Bob Johnson (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah, they look pretty at first - good color temp, very bright, dim well too - but there is no way, repeat: no way that fan is going to last for the life of the L.E.D.'s. - period. I have a box load of paper weights to prove it.

Here's another pic of the guts. (note dust build up on left after short term use on new lamp)


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Just a new business opportunity. Monthly LED cooling fan cleaning contracts.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Just a new business opportunity. Monthly LED cooling fan cleaning contracts.


as long as you don't have to speak Chinese, I'm in ! 宮保雞！


----------



## DrHuge (Sep 24, 2013)

*Phillips*

Phillips is having huge quality control issues with many lamps. 50 par 20's and LED included.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. I be shopping soon for such an animal. So what did you replace them with?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Philips is a ****ty company. I can only assume their products would be equally ****ty. This thread gives me all the more reason to buy from another manufacturer. I'll spread the word too.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

The new line of Philips energy saving halogen lamps are junk too. They have a very short life. I'll stick with GE.


----------



## Kiknads (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm not overly happy with Phillips either, bought 3x16 packs of incandescent a19's, ended up with 23 burned out ones after 3 days


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Nothing wrong with the G.E. 60 watt Basic bulb,$ .25 .


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

bobelectric said:


> Nothing wrong with the G.E. 60 watt Basic bulb,$ .25 .


Well there's obviously a few things wrong, or the push for more efficient lighting wouldn't be so hard.

10 lights on in a house 60W vs. 13W is a 47W difference (x10) = 470W or 0.47KW per home extra.

Take 100,000 homes in a city... that's 47MW of extra power needed to be generated and transmitted somewhat unnecessarily. In the winter, the heat could be good.. but in the summer, that means extra heat requiring additional air conditioning. 

Incandescent/Halogen lights are great heaters.. poor lights though. Not to say our current alternatives are all that great, but at least we've acknowledged a problem and are working on solutions. One day we'll get there, and think back to lighting the same way we think back to using oil lamps for lighting now.


----------



## Kiknads (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm building myself a new house and I need light now, slowly swapping out the incandescent for LEDs but a little spendy to do it all at once


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Filips sux. Cree


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I've installed quite a few of those Phillips MR16's.. never noticed a noise coming from them. I like them, they give off a good light. Price sucks though, so I don't put them in my own house.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

I agree with Doc - Cree is the way to go. No problems yet. I like Halo as well, been problem free as well.

HD's CE - hahahahahaha - no way!!!


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Bob Johnson said:


> Purchased over 50 of these little suckers for some jobs and nothing but headaches so far. (See photos below).
> 
> Here's the lowdown - They are built with a noisy little fans inside. There is no mention of fan on packaging. "So what" you say "fan for cooling is good" right? … Wrong.
> 
> ...



The brown residue is solder flux, not heat damage. 

If you want to send over a few of those dead ones to me send a PM.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

duque00 said:


> I agree with Doc - Cree is the way to go. No problems yet. I like Halo as well, been problem free as well.
> 
> HD's CE - hahahahahaha - no way!!!


Don't make it so obvious that you never even looked at the ones at HD. The CE LED trims ARE Cree.:laughing:


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Dumbest idea ever. First time seeing one I just laughed. Seriously, no one thinks there could be an issue? Ever notice what the grill/fan intake on your computer looks like after 2 weeks? 

I'm trying to make the comparison,..

food processor on a toilet? :blink:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MTW said:


> The new line of Philips energy saving halogen lamps are junk too. They have a very short life. I'll stick with GE.


When people say they'd rather use Garbage Electric that's a big hint your product sucks. :laughing:


----------

